# Gorgeous New Marcris/Diamond Puppy



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So Catherine just got her beautiful Marcris/Diamond boy puppy a few days ago. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: She didn't know how to post pics, and asked me to share him with you. She's still picking his name! Enjoy!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 31 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811943


> So Catherine just got her beautiful Marcris boy puppy a few days ago. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: She didn't know how to post pics, and asked me to share him with you. She's still picking his name! Enjoy!![/B]


aww thanks sophia~! i'm so in love with my new baby boy. he's 7 months old and weighs 3.7 lbs. he is so well behaved and a very sweet and calm little boy. i'm so thrilled and blessed to have him :wub: 

his sire is ch. marcris lover's trademark and dam is daughter of ch. angel risque desperado.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 31 2009, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811946


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jul 31 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811943





> So Catherine just got her beautiful Marcris boy puppy a few days ago. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: She didn't know how to post pics, and asked me to share him with you. She's still picking his name! Enjoy!![/B]


aww thanks sophia~! i'm so in love with my new baby boy. he's 7 months old and weighs 3.7 lbs. he is so well behaved and a very sweet and calm little boy. i'm so thrilled and blessed to have him :wub: 

his sire is ch. marcris lover's trademark and dam is daughter of ch. angel risque desperado.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's great you got the sweet personality you were looking for  So is the dam a Marcris as well?


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

oh and not to confuse anyone, the boy is from diamond maltese. although joyce owns ch. marcris lover's trademark, du van tran bred the litter :wub: joyce knew the litter well and picked out the boy for me because she knew exactly what i was looking for!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Beautiful, beautiful Marcris Boy~~~Yah, I am so happy for you!!! CeeCee's Dad is Marcris and she has that look!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Catherine I am so happy you got your meant to be baby. :wub: He is so sweet looking and has a georgeous coat. I know that you are in seventh heaven right about now. Congratulations, :smootch: now you have a sweet little boy to cuddle with. Hope you send us lots of pictures and share him with us. Let us know what you are going to name him. Or are you going to let us help?

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

dam is a diamond i think? diamond i love you, who is the daughter of ch. angel risque desperado (bonnie's) and ch. marcris thriller's topaz (joyce)! this pup has EXCELLENT pedigree


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (kaili214 @ Jul 31 2009, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811953


> dam is a diamond i think? diamond i love you, who is the daughter of ch. angel risque desperado (bonnie's) and ch. marcris thriller's topaz (joyce)! this pup has EXCELLENT pedigree[/B]


Wow! Sounds fantastic!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

yes please help me name him. what does he look like? i heard 2 syllable names were easier for the pup to recognize. right now i'm calling him baby hehe


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a gorgeous boy! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

He is gorgeous and his coat looks incredible! I especially love his little face! :wub: :wub: 

I'm having a brain fart regarding the names, but I'll come back as soon as I think of some.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

his so cute


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

what a gorgeous boy!! congrats Catherine!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats!! I thought he was gorgeous the minute I saw him!! =) Gorgeous coat and excellent lines! I think Baby sounds kinda cute! =P


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow! is what I think! That is one gorgeous little guy! I'm afraid I'm out of the loop, ....is this a show puppy or pet?


----------



## WUCT (Jul 14, 2009)

Cute, esp the top knot!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Just a little doll. Congratulations :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww he is so adorable! Love marcris lines! :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

he is a pet. he was being held for show but he is too small.


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Congrats!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow he is beautiful! I love boys!


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

YAY!!! Finally another Diamond. Spanky was wondering when someone would catch on. I'm so glad you got him, he is just Gorgeous!!! 

We need to set up a play date soon- nothing better than a pair of Diamonds!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your new "BABY" is absolutely to die for :smheat: He is just a beautiful puppy. Congratulations, He sounds just perfect!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations, you got a beautiful little boy. :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

thank you ladies. i'm sooo lucky to have him!! he loves being with us so much


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh wow he is just gorgeous!! congratulations on the new baby


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh My Goodness! He is beautiful!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Congrats!!! He is Handsome Boy!!! Joyce is the Best!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! He's a beautiful baby!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, wow! If I didn't know any better, I would've thought I was looking at Casanova! They look so much alike! 

He's a cutie pie, for sure! :wub: :wub: Congrats a million!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

He does look just like Casanova! What a doll. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Beautiful boy!!! CONGRATS!!!!

My Emma is also from Marcris. She is a total doll. Joyce has such a way of matching people to her pups. Wishing you a lifetime of happiness w/your new baby!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:wub: Handsome pup! Congrats!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

he just wanted to say hi  

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/uploads/12..._1849_94492.jpg


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hard to name him when I'm speechless. :wub: He's absolutely beautiful. I hope that when I get mine, it will be half that cute. I think you could go with a strong boy name for him since to me he looks like he has a strong sense of who he is. I take care of a Malt named Peter and love a name like that and so does everyone who meets him. JMO. Enjoy!!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 4 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813461


> Hard to name him when I'm speechless. :wub: He's absolutely beautiful. I hope that when I get mine, it will be half that cute. I think you could go with a strong boy name for him since to me he looks like he has a strong sense of who he is. I take care of a Malt named Peter and love a name like that and so does everyone who meets him. JMO. Enjoy!!![/B]


aww thanks snowbody! he's so precious and well behaved. couldn't ask for a better temperament!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!! :cheer: He is simply adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: I can't wait to hear what you name your sweet boy!!! :biggrin:


----------

